# uk plumber wants to move



## ben hag (Oct 21, 2010)

hello people my name is ben i am just after some information about moving to the usa.
i am a fully qualified plumbing and heating installer in the uk and work on building sites. just wondered if there is any chance of being accepted into the usa as i no the building game is not going to well just the same as the uk any help will be great thanks ben


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

Your skills would get you a job eventually ..but not a visa


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Why do you not google "plumber certification", "plumber licensing" plus a US state you target to get some information on what you need to be able to work? Unless you are top dog and specialized you will not be able to get a visa. There is always marriage, investment or potentially diversity lottery. Why US? Have you looked into Canada?


----------



## ogultan (Nov 23, 2010)

Yes yours skills will get you a job sooner or later in America. You only problem is that you would need a visa. And you might have to take a couple test for your profession. On plumbing just to review the content is America the different procedures.


----------

